# E-fishing license



## The Outcast (Oct 16, 2001)

Hey all, 
Make be slightly off topic, but can anyone tell me if I can get a fishing license on line?
I know you can if you have a printer, but I do not.
Can I get a fishing license and save it on my mobile device? I do not want Togo out and get one.
Thanks in advance, The Outcast


----------



## puttputt (Aug 2, 2005)

Yes. You can purchase online and keep it on your phone. They'll send you an email with a PDF of the license. They specifically state that you do not need to print it, just keep it on your phone, and carry your phone with you when fishing.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

puttputt said:


> Yes. You can purchase online and keep it on your phone. They'll send you an email with a PDF of the license. They specifically state that you do not need to print it, just keep it on your phone, and carry your phone with you when fishing.


It's a good idea to save the PDF on a computer and maybe have it texted to yourself too.


----------



## The Outcast (Oct 16, 2001)

Thanks....


----------



## TrailMarker (Dec 8, 2012)

During these weird times I don't know what to expect. Sometime around 3/28 I purchased a fishing license, both of my deer tags and an ORV sticker. The fishing license is saved as a PDF, the hunting kill tags haven't arrived yet, and the ORV sticker was delivered in a cardboard envelope by UPS. Yes, UPS, brown truck delivery to deliver a $20 sticker. Great use of resources there.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

https://www.mdnr-elicense.com


Seems to be down this afternoon xxxx - scratch that.

Working OK from phone, but not from laptop. Not uncommon when trying to use a Mac OS laptop.

So I just successfully scanned a color copy of my driver license, printed 3 copies, then printed 3 copies of my new fishing license on the same piece of paper. 

Sure beats taking your whole wallet with you when fishing; otherwise I am perpetually leaving my fishing license in the truck or my driver's license in the tackle box.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

B.Jarvinen said:


> https://www.mdnr-elicense.com
> 
> 
> Seems to be down this afternoon xxxx - scratch that.
> ...


Are you going to use a paper copy of your license if the police pulls you over during a traffic stop?


----------

